# Interesting article on Bass's memory.



## richg99 (Sep 20, 2019)

https://www.outdoornews.com/2014/02/06/ponder-this-do-bass-remember-your-lures/


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks Rich, good article. The part about the 4 learning methods is interesting. 

Glad I target trout. Most of the ones I catch won't be remembering much because they end up as filets in my cooler. haha.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 20, 2019)

You are correct. If I would just EAT what I caught, then I wouldn't have to worry about them remembering anything. AND, they couldn't tell their buddies about our secret lures! Ha Ha


----------



## gnappi (Oct 3, 2019)

Not only do they remember lures, somehow they make others in the vicinity know to stay away 

It seems like every time I release a nice fish, biting shuts completely down.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 3, 2019)

I agree on released fish telling all of the others.


----------

